# BootCamp partition inconnue



## Vivid (19 Avril 2017)

Bonjour,

Après une première réussite d'installation de bootcamp jusqu’à l'affichage
des partitions sous windaube, j'ai arrêter l'installation pour la
reprendre plus tard.Par la suite j'ai voulu finir d'installer windaube
mais a chaque fois, j'ai l’écran d'installation de windaube sans clavier
 ni souris..
re-installation des drivers windaube 7 toujours le même problème.

Donc je tente de supprimer la partition bootcamp sous bootcamp, bien sur il ne veut pas (griser).
Sous recovery ;





on remarque la partition de 206 Go non reconnu et non formater
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et quand je décide de la supprimer




impossible..





avec diskutil...

j'ai re-installer Yosemite, Sierra  mais cela ne supprime pas les partitions..
en mode cible ?
si une âme charitable a la solution..


----------



## macomaniac (19 Avril 2017)

Bonjour *Vivid
*
Pour apporter un complément d'informations > passe dans le «Terminal» la commande :

```
diskutil cs list
```

(le *cs* intercalé est l'abréviation de *c*ore*s*torage > cette commande modifée va te retourner le tableau du *Groupe de Volumes Logiques* du *CoreStorage* nécessaire à la configuration d'un Fusion Drive)

Pour le poster ici > ne prends pas de photo > sélectionne le tableau complet > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > tu reviens à ce fil > Répondre > tu presses le bouton ⌹ de la petite barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu *</> Code* --> *⌘V* dans l'espace du panneau qui se démasque pour afficher ici le tableau dans une fenêtre de code.


----------



## Vivid (19 Avril 2017)

```
CoreStorage logical volume groups (2 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 8038C707-42D4-42E4-BFF4-D7DE72C72451
|   =========================================================
|   Name:         Macintosh HD
|   Status:       Online
|   Size:         2399205122048 B (2.4 TB)
|   Free Space:   176128 B (176.1 KB)
|   |
|   +-< Physical Volume D758F5C0-7E15-41AC-95F0-C0C1C10FEDC0
|   |   ----------------------------------------------------
|   |   Index:    0
|   |   Disk:     disk0s1
|   |   Status:   Online
|   |   Size:     120988852224 B (121.0 GB)
|   |
|   +-< Physical Volume FE6B47A5-E38F-4966-93B5-7C2434EF209A
|   |   ----------------------------------------------------
|   |   Index:    1
|   |   Disk:     disk1s1
|   |   Status:   Online
|   |   Size:     1476779728896 B (1.5 TB)
|   |
|   +-< Physical Volume E1AC6D80-8231-4BE3-AA32-549A635B22D5
|   |   ----------------------------------------------------
|   |   Index:    2
|   |   Disk:     disk1s5
|   |   Status:   Online
|   |   Size:     801436540928 B (801.4 GB)
|   |
|   +-> Logical Volume Family 182EACFD-9CC3-4DBF-9C1B-348B5F252CDB
|       ----------------------------------------------------------
|       Encryption Status:       Unlocked
|       Encryption Type:         None
|       Conversion Status:       NoConversion
|       Conversion Direction:    -none-
|       Has Encrypted Extents:   No
|       Fully Secure:            No
|       Passphrase Required:     No
|       |
|       +-> Logical Volume 8C3A95E1-9C6F-49F4-A8A8-745DA4A7920E
|           ---------------------------------------------------
|           Disk:                  disk2
|           Status:                Online
|           Size (Total):          2393064341504 B (2.4 TB)
|           Conversion Progress:   -none-
|           Revertible:            No
|           LV Name:               Macintosh HD
|           Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
|           Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 136AFFE9-7A9F-41DF-950B-151FED439A62
    =========================================================
    Name:         BOOTCAMP
    Status:       Online
    Size:         205864824832 B (205.9 GB)
    Free Space:   205512499200 B (205.5 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 26ED34AE-26AF-4B18-9A80-79FBEC4D6806
        ----------------------------------------------------
        Index:    0
        Disk:     disk1s3
        Status:   Online
        Size:     205864824832 B (205.9 GB)
```
Bonjour macomaniac


----------



## macomaniac (19 Avril 2017)

Alors ton Fusion Drive associe *3* partitions : la *disk0s1* (*121 Go*) du SSD + la *disk1s1* (*1,5 To*) du HDD + la *disk1s5* (*801 Go*) du HDD.

Entre les 2 partitions *disk1s1* et *disk1s5* du HDD > avait été créée une partition *disk1s3 BOOTCAMP* de *205 Go*. Un ratatouillage de l'«Assistant BootCamp» a carrément initié la création d'un *Groupe de Volumes Logiques CoreStorage* sur cette partition ex-*BOOTCAMP* > en faisant le travail à moitié > au sens que l'infrastructure du *CoreStorage* est créée (un *Physical Volume* ou disque dur émulé) > sans la *superstructure* (*Famille Logique* & *Volume Logique*) capable de remonter un volume.

Les petites partitions intercalaires que tu voies intitulées *Boot OS X* sont les « *booters* » des *Volumes Physiques* des bandes *CoreStorage* = "*boot_helpers*" : des assistants d'exportation des *Volumes Logiques* portés par ces *Volumes Physiques*.

*- 1°* Je te propose de supprimer carrément le demi *CoreStorage* ci-devant *BOOTCAMP* par la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil coreStorage deleteLVG 136AFFE9-7A9F-41DF-950B-151FED439A62
```
 qui devrait remonter à l'emplacement de la partition *disk1s3* un volume au format *jhfs+* standard intitulé *Untitled*.

*- 2°* Par la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s3
```
 tu supprimes ensuite le système de fichiers *jhfs+* définissant ce volume *Untitled* en laissant les blocs correspondants au statut d'espace libre.

*- 3°* Par la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 8C3A95E1-9C6F-49F4-A8A8-745DA4A7920E 0b
```
 tu ordonnes la récupération de l'espace libre intercalaire au *Groupe de Volumes Logiques* du *CoreStorage* > ce qui devrait s'opérer au bénéfice de la partition *disk1s1* > qui devrait être élargie à une taille de *1,7 To* [la mention *0b* = *0*_*b*yte se comprend : "_n'excepter aucun byte libre du redimensionnement"_].​
Cette dernière commande est susceptible d'avorter pour plusieurs sortes de raisons. À toi de voir si tu obtiens un message d'erreur ou non.

=> dans tous les cas de figure > après cette triple opération > repasse les commandes (informatives) :

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```
 et poste en copier-coller les 2 tableaux retournés.


----------



## Vivid (19 Avril 2017)

```
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:          Apple_CoreStorage                         121.0 GB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s2
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:          Apple_CoreStorage                         2.2 TB     disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.1 MB   disk1s7
   3:          Apple_CoreStorage                         801.4 GB   disk1s5
   4:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s6
/dev/disk2
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           *3.1 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s1, disk1s1, ...
                                 8C3A95E1-9C6F-49F4-A8A8-745DA4A7920E
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```


```
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 8038C707-42D4-42E4-BFF4-D7DE72C72451
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh HD
    Status:       Online
    Size:         3120587743232 B (3.1 TB)
    Free Space:   258048 B (258.0 KB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume D758F5C0-7E15-41AC-95F0-C0C1C10FEDC0
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s1
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     120988852224 B (121.0 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume FE6B47A5-E38F-4966-93B5-7C2434EF209A
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    1
    |   Disk:     disk1s1
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     2198162350080 B (2.2 TB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume E1AC6D80-8231-4BE3-AA32-549A635B22D5
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    2
    |   Disk:     disk1s5
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     801436540928 B (801.4 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 182EACFD-9CC3-4DBF-9C1B-348B5F252CDB
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Status:       Unlocked
        Encryption Type:         None
        Conversion Status:       NoConversion
        Conversion Direction:    -none-
        Has Encrypted Extents:   No
        Fully Secure:            No
        Passphrase Required:     No
        |
        +-> Logical Volume 8C3A95E1-9C6F-49F4-A8A8-745DA4A7920E
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk2
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          3114446880768 B (3.1 TB)
            Conversion Progress:   -none-
            Revertible:            No
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
```


----------



## Vivid (19 Avril 2017)

Formidable il y a plus rien, Macomaniac  tu est un chef 
si tu passe du côté de Toulouse je te 'renverrais bien l'appareil'

j'avais bien vue que dans tes post tu assurais grave 

tu ma fait gagner un temps fou. merci merci merci merci merci....


----------



## macomaniac (19 Avril 2017)

Ton problème est résolu.

La partition *disk1s1* du HDD a été regonflée de *1,5 To* à *2,2 To* (et pas simplement *1,7 To* comme je le prévoyais) > signe qu'il y avait une quantité considérable d'espace libre déjà en place en-dessous de la *Recovery HD* *disk1s2* = *500 Go*.

Tu as donc un *Volume Logique* unique remonté à une taille de *3,1 To*.

La configuration de ton Fusion Drive est typique de la gestion logicielle d'usine par Apple d'un disque de *3 To* > en vue d'une éventuelle installation d'un Windows bootant en mode *Legacy* (par un *BIOS* émulé par l'*EFI*) - genre Windows-7.

En effet > dans ce cas de figure > le *BIOS* émulé ne peut lire qu'une table de partition *MBR* de type *Hybrid* inscrite sur le bloc *0* du disque. Or une telle table *MBR* ne peut gérer que *2,2 To* de blocs maximum. D'où le découpage du HDD en 2 grosses partitions de *2,2 To* & *800 Go* > séparées par la *Recovery HD*.

Dans ce cas de figure > demander un repartitionnement pour créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* > s'opère toujours au déficit de la seule partition de tête du HDD > soit celle de *2,2 To* > de telle sorte que la partition *BOOTCAMP* sera toujours comprise dans la limite des *2,2 To* de blocs gérés par la table *MBR* > et par conséquent décrite par cette table.

NB j'attire ton attention sur un point : aucun de tes 2 disques > curieusement > ne possède la partition de tête régulière *EFI* (*E*FI_*S*ystem_*P*artition) de *209 Mo* > qui devrait occuper les emplacements *disk0s1* et *disk1s1* à la place des premières partitions *CoreStorage* qui devraient être en *disk0s2* & *disk1s2*.


----------



## Vivid (19 Avril 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ton problème est résolu.
> 
> 
> NB j'attire ton attention sur un point : aucun de tes 2 disques > curieusement > ne possède la partition de tête régulière *EFI* (*E*FI_*S*ystem_*P*artition) de *209 Mo* > qui devrait occuper les emplacements *disk0s1* et *disk1s1* à la place des premières partitions *CoreStorage* qui devraient être en *disk0s2* & *disk1s2*.



effectivement.. je vais ré-installer le système demain en espérant qu'il les remettes. 
Dommages que tu ne soit pas plus prés géographiquement.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Avril 2017)

*Vivid*

Une ré-installation de l'OS n'affectera que la couche la plus élevée du dispositif du *CoreStorage* : le volume *Macintosh HD*.

Ce volume *Macintosh HD* est défini par un système de fichiers *jhfs+* standard qui s'ancre à un *dev node* (un nœud d'appareil) purement virtuel porté par l'instance logique du *Logical Volume* (*Volume Logique CoreStorage*) - lequel, malgré ce que son intitulé laisse imaginer, n'est pas un "volume", mais un disque virtuel. Un disque virtuel de second ordre, miroir du disque virtuel de premier ordre du *Physical Volume* (*Volume Physique CoreStorage*).

Ce laïus abscons pour dire : la ré-installation de l'OS ne modifiera absolument pas la configuration des partitions de tes disques. Elle n'opérera que tout en haut de la pile du *CoreStorage* > qui repose sur 3 *Physical Volumes* inscrits sur les 3 partitions *disk0s1* > *disk1s1* > *disk1s5* (c'est toujours *disk1s5* au lieu de *disk1s3* parce que tu n'as pas re-démarré - ce que tu devrais faire sans attendre pour permettre au *kernel* de se mettre-à-jour). Ces *Physical Volumes* basiques sont des re-descriptions de l'espace interne de blocs de ces 3 partitions comme équivalant à des "disques physiques virtuels".

Ces "disques physiques virtuels" sont incapables d'exporter automatiquement leur instance-miroir : le "disque logique virtuel" du *Logical Volume* unique du *CoreStorage*. D'où la nécessité de « *boot_helper_partitions* » : des « *booters* » ou auxiliaires d'exportation du *Volume Logique* à partir des *Volumes Physiques* supports. Il faut autant de « *booters* » que de *Volumes Physiques* participant d'un *CoreStorage*. Tu as un « *booter* » *Boot OS X* en *disk0s2* sur le SSD pour le *Volume Physique* de la partition *disk0s1* > un « *booter* » *Boot OS X* en *disk1s6* (qui deviendra *disk1s4* si tu redémarres) sur le HDD pour le *Volume Physique* de la partition *disk1s5* (qui deviendra *disk1s3* si tu redémarres)  et... et pour le *Volume Physique* de la partition *disk1s1* de *2,2 To* (te demandes-tu) ?

Il existe également mais il ne se voit pas. Car c'est la partition *Recovery HD disk1s2* elle-même, qui sous ses apparences de partition de secours, est la « *boot_helper_partition* » du *Volume Physique disk1s1* > en ce qu'elle recèle son « *booter* » dans un dossier spécial intitulé *com.apple.Boot.R* du volume *Recovery HD*.

Bref : ré-installer l'OS ne va absolument pas affecter la distribution actuelle des partitions sur les 2 disques --> les 3 partitions « *Volumes Physiques* » > accompagnées des 3 « *boot_helper_partitions* » des « *booters* », permettant l'exportation du disque virtuel de second ordre du *Volume Logique* > sur lequel va se monter un volume *Macintosh HD* standard > dans lequel vont résider les fichiers de l'OS.

[La « Métaphysique » s'est réfugiée chez les Américains dans l'« Informatique » (au lieu de la « Philosophie ») - le CoreStorage Apple constituant le sommet de la Métaphysique Informatique > en attendant son évolution prochaine : le système de fichiers APFS (qui n'est qu'un surjet du CoreStorage).]

--------------------

Tu peux toujours dans le «Terminal» passer les 2 commandes :

```
sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
sudo gpt show /dev/disk1
```


après validation de la première > une demande de *password* va s'afficher - commande *sudo* --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et de nouveau valide ;
après validation de la seconde > aucune demande de *password* ne va s'afficher --> car dans les 5' suivant une première authentificaiton pour un *sudo* > aucun mot-de-passe n'est requis par commodité pour l'utilisateur du *shell*.

=> ces 2 commandes vont afficher les tableaux de la distribution des blocs des 2 disques > avec les secteurs occupés par les tables de partition > par les partitions > et par les bandes d'espace libre.

Tu n'as qu'à les poster ici > il sera facile d'aviser s'il y a sur chacun des 2 disques (SSD & HDD) un secteur de blocs :

```
40      409600
```
 ayant le statut d'espace libre (non défini comme *GPT part*) et la taille (= *209 Mo*) d'une *E*FI_*S*ystem_*P*artition. Si oui > alors un programme d'installation de Windows aura supprimé ces partitions à un moment donné > en laissant les blocs correspondants à l'état d'espace libre.

Dans ces conditions > il est toujours possible de récupérer ces blocs > pour en refaire des partitions de type *EFI* > le tout étant de savoir si l'index de ces partitions recréées sera bien le n°*1* comme requis. Tout dépend de la manière dont ces partitions ont été supprimées au départ > càd. de la question de savoir si une redistribution des index de partitions a été enregistrée dans la *GPT* des blocs *1* > *32* ; ou si chaque partition *CoreStorage* de tête (*disk0s1* & *disk1s1*) > apparemment indexée comme n°*1* sur chaque disque > se trouve en fait indexée comme n°*2* dans chaque *GPT* > de sorte que l'index n°*1* ne soit qu'une apparence suscitée par le *kernel*.

L'existence de ces partitions *EFI* en tête de disques lorsqu'une table *GPT* en décrit l'espace de blocs > peut être décisive > s'il s'agit d'inscrire des exécutables de boot (par exemple ceux du gestionnaire de démarrage «rEFInd» - voire des exécutables Windows) qui revendiquent cette partition.


----------



## Vivid (20 Avril 2017)

Bonjour Macomaniac,


```
Last login: Thu Apr 20 15:46:43 on console
You have mail.
MBP-de-Pat-002:~ pat$ sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
Password:
      start       size  index  contents
          0          1         PMBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
         34     409606       
     409640  236306352      1  GPT part - 53746F72-6167-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  236715992     262144      2  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  236978136          7       
  236978143         32         Sec GPT table
  236978175          1         Sec GPT header

MBP-de-Pat-002:~ pat$ sudo gpt show /dev/disk1
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34      409606       
      409640  4293285840      1  GPT part - 53746F72-6167-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  4293695480     1269760      2  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  4294965240  1565305744      3  GPT part - 53746F72-6167-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  5860270984      262144      4  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  5860533128           7       
  5860533135          32         Sec GPT table
  5860533167           1         Sec GPT header
```


```
MBP-de-Pat-002:~ pat$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:          Apple_CoreStorage                         121.0 GB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s2
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:          Apple_CoreStorage                         2.2 TB     disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.1 MB   disk1s2
   3:          Apple_CoreStorage                         801.4 GB   disk1s3
   4:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s4
/dev/disk2
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           *3.1 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s1, disk1s1, ...
                                 8C3A95E1-9C6F-49F4-A8A8-745DA4A7920E
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Avril 2017)

On voit sur chacun des disques l'emplacement des blocs où résidait la partition *EFI* -->

```
34     409606
```

Le problème est que pour recréer une partition *EFI* sur chaque bande de blocs > tous les volumes du disque concerné doivent être démontés > ce qui est donc impossible si tu es démarré sur le volume *Macintosh HD* du Fusion Drive ; en démarrant sur le Système de la récupération > il est possible de démonter le volume *Macintosh HD* du Fusion Drive > et par là de libérer le SSD > mais pas le HDD > car le volume *Recovery HD* est monté suite au démarrage sur le *Recovery OS*.

Si tu es partant pour une recréation de la partition *EFI* du seul SSD dans un premier temps > tu n'as qu'à (re)démarrer les 2 touches *⌘R* pressées ensemble à partir du Gong ! jusqu'à la . Le démarrage est assez lent.

Tu trouves un «Terminal» au menu _Fichier_ de la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran. Tu es en droits *root* automatiques.

*- 1° *Passe d'abord la commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 qui va te retourner un tableau prolixe où les affichages de disques réels se combinent avec ceux d'images-disques de dossiers du *Recovery OS* montées en *RAM*.

Examine soigneusement ce tableau > pour repérer (à sa taille = *121 Go*) le SSD > note le n° d'appareil qui lui est attribué. Je vais faire comme si c'était bien *disk0* (si c'était *disk1* --> tu modifierais ainsi le n° du disk à la fin de ma 3è commande).

----------

*- 2°* Puis tu passes la commande :

```
diskutil umountDisk force /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"
```
 (attention aux *""* à *"Macintosh HD"*) qui va démonter le volume *Macintosh HD* du Fusion Drive.

----------

*- 3°* Tu passes  alorsla commande :

```
gpt add -b 40 -s 409600 -t efi -i 1 disk0
```
 (mets le n° de disque actuel du SSD s'il était différent de *0*)


=> de 2 choses l'une -->

soit le n° d'index n'est pas pris dans la GPT et la commande va passer avec le message :
	
	



```
disk0s1 added
```


soit le n° d'index = *1* est déjà pris dans la table *GPT* > et tu vas avoir un message d'erreur : 
	
	



```
gpt add: disk0: error: entry at index 1 is not free
```

Seulement si tu es dans le cas du message d'erreur -->

*- 4° *tu n'as plus qu'à redémonter le volume *Macintosh HD* (qui aura été remonté) par la commande :

```
diskutil umountDisk force /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"
```

----------

*- 5°* puis passer la commande amputée de l'index (elle n'a donc que 4 doigts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) :

```
gpt add -b 40 -s 409600 -t efi disk0
```
 (en mettant bien toujours le n° de disque du SSD) et la commande devrait passer avec un message du type :

```
disk0s1 added
```
----------​=> à la suite de cette petite Odyssée logique > tu n'as qu'à re-démarrer normalement sur ton volume *Macintosh HD* > passer dans le «Terminal» de l'OS une commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 et poster le tableau retourné > qu'on contemple le bidule.​


----------



## Vivid (20 Avril 2017)

Le disk0 (interne, physique); avec la partition disk0s1 fait 121.0 GB Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD
la partition disk0s1  disk0GUID_partition_scheme fait 121.3 GB


----------



## macomaniac (20 Avril 2017)

Tu veux dire que le SSD est bien identifié comme *disk0* dans le «Terminal» de la *Recovery* ? - ça correspond donc à mon modèle.

=> enchaîne alors les commandes *2°* et *3°* (l'une après l'autre) --> 

```
diskutil umountDisk force /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"
gpt add -b 40 -s 409600 -t efi -i 1 disk0
```

et dis ce qui arrive quand tu passes la commande *3°*.


----------



## Vivid (20 Avril 2017)

pour pas faire de 'couillodade' je préfère te faire un copie d'ecran sous recovery


----------



## macomaniac (20 Avril 2017)

Pas de lézard --> tu passes (l'une après l'autre) les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil umountDisk force /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"
gpt add -b 40 -s 409600 -t efi -i 1 disk0
```

(applique-toi à la saisie des nombres --> *40* (facile) > *409600* (ne pas rajouter de zéro en trop)


la première commande va démonter le volume *Macintosh HD* et libérer le SDD ;
la seconde va tenter d'ajouter une partition *EFI* avec un index n°*1* dans le table *GPT*.

--> tu n'as qu'à poster une photo d'écran montrant le résultat de la 2è commande.


----------



## Vivid (20 Avril 2017)

error : entry at index 1 is not free


----------



## macomaniac (20 Avril 2017)

Je m'en doutais bien. Le n° d'index *1* est pris par ton actuelle partition *CoreStorage* de *120 Go*.

Alors passe quand même les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil umountDisk force /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"
gpt add -b 40 -s 409600 -t efi disk0
```

la première va redémonter le volume *Macintosh HD* qui aura été remonté (même par une commande *gpt* qui échoue) ;
la seconde va rajouter une partition *EFI* qui n'aura pas le n° d'index *1* (pris) > mais le premier n° d'index disponible --> je le subodore un n°*3*.
La commande devrait passer.

Alors enchaîne sur les 2 commandes informatives :

```
diskutil list
gpt show /dev/disk0
```

et poste des photos des 2 tableaux (pour le *diskutil list* > seul le haut du tableau retourné importe).


----------



## Vivid (20 Avril 2017)




----------



## macomaniac (20 Avril 2017)

_Statu quo _: il ne s'est rien passé. Tu as bien exécuté les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil umountDisk force /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"
gpt add -b 40 -s 409600 -t efi disk0
```
 comme indiqué ? - si oui > qu'est-ce qui s'était inscrit en retour de la 2è (il suffit de redérouler l'affichage du «Terminal» à rebours) ?


----------



## Vivid (20 Avril 2017)

pour le 'démontage'; forced unmount of all volumes on disk3 was succesful

la deuxième; gpt add -b 40 -s 409600 -t efi -i 1 disk0


----------



## macomaniac (20 Avril 2017)

J'avais proposé de ne *pas* repasser la commande avec *-i 1* à la fin (qui définit un index) mais la commande :

```
gpt add -b 40 -s 409600 -t efi disk0
```
 où comme tu peux le voir il n'y a *pas* d'option *-i* à la fin *ni* de *1* indiquant un index.

Il faudrait donc passer exactement les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil umountDisk force /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"
gpt add -b 40 -s 409600 -t efi disk0
```

(tu es obligé de redémonter encore *Macintosh HD* qui a été remonté > saisis bien la 2è commande *sans* le *-i 1* à la fin)

=> si cela passe > tu enchaînes par les commandes informatives :

```
diskutil list
gpt show /dev/disk0
```
 et tu repostes les photos des tableaux.


----------



## Vivid (20 Avril 2017)

oups désolè les deux commandes sont bien passer


----------



## macomaniac (20 Avril 2017)

Comme tu peux le vérifier > une partition *EFI* a bien été recréée > mais elle comporte l'index n°*3*. Ce qui veut dire qu'elle est enregistrée dans la table *GPT* du SSD comme une *s3* (*s*lice ou tranche *3*) du *disk0*. Le retour de la commande *diskutil list* > te la montre indexée en queue de SSD en tant que *disk0s3*.

Bilan des opérations --> en l'état > c'est une partition non opératoire > car aucun programme qui en aurait besoin n'irait la chercher comme *disk0s3* (mais comme *disk0s1* où elle ne serait pas trouvée, puisque c'est la partition *CoreStorage* qui occupe ce rang).

Comme tout cela équivalait à une démonstration par l'absurde > je te propose de supprimer cette partition inutile à son rang par les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil umountDisk force /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"
gpt remove -i 3 disk0
```

après quoi tu peux tranquillement re-démarrer sur le volume *Macintosh HD* de ton OS.

=> en résumé : ton Fusion Drive peut fonctionner sans les 2 partitions *EFI*. Mais si tu voulais qu'elles soient recréées en 1ère place sur les 2 disques (SSD & HDD) > il faudrait supprimer le Fusion Drive complet > puis le reconstruire comme il faut > avant que tu ne ré-installes un OS et tes données (à condition que tu aies une sauvegarde utilisable).

Réfléchis à ce que tu veux (et peux : selon l'état de tes sauvegardes) faire...


----------



## Vivid (20 Avril 2017)

possible sous Recovery ?
si oui se serait le disk 3 a supprimer
et le reconstruire partition par partition..

la sauvegarde time machine est disponible


----------



## macomaniac (21 Avril 2017)

Vivid a dit:


> possible sous Recovery ?



Non > car le démarrage en mode *Recovery* implique le montage du volume *Recovery HD* de la partition *disk1s2* du HDD => en conséquence > tu ne pourrais pas ré-initialiser la table de partition *GPT* du HDD > afin qu'une partition *EFI* y soir recréée en *disk1s1*.

Le mieux serait -->

que tu mettes bien à jour ta sauvegarde «TimeMachine» ;
que tu te confectionnes une clé d'install démarrable de «Sierra» ;
que tu démarres sur ta clé pour utiliser son «Terminal» afin de -->
supprimer le Fusion Drive ;
ré-initialiser les tables de partition des 2 disques (SSD & HDD) en veillant bien à ce que le HDD soit bi-partitionné (*2,2 To* & *800 Go*) ;
recréer un Fusion Drive associant les 3 partitions (1 du SSD et 2 du HDD) ;

ré-installer «Sierra» dans le volume unique vide > ce qui recréerait une «Recovery HD» pile entre les 2 partitions du HDD ;
en fin de _clean install_ > choisir de récupérer les données depuis la sauvegarde «TimeMachine».

=> je pourrai t'aider pour la partie «Terminal» (§ *1* > *2* > *3*) qui ne présente aucune difficulté technique.


----------



## Vivid (21 Avril 2017)

Bonjour Macomaniac
J'ai une 'clef démarrable' sous el capitan, pour vérifier qu'elle est fonctionnelle doit on la 'voir' en tant que disque de démarrage ?


----------



## macomaniac (21 Avril 2017)

Oui --> tu l'attaches au Mac > tu re-démarres en pressant la touche "_alt_" au Gong ! jusqu'à affichage d'un écran de choix du disque de démarrage.

Si tu avises un volume : *Install OS X El Capitan* > sélectionne-le et démarre dessus. Si tu atteins une interface de type *Recovery HD* > avec une fenêtre de 4 Utilitaires OS X > ta clé démarre.


----------



## Vivid (21 Avril 2017)

elle n'est pas visible sur disque de démarrage mais elle boote correctement.
Si tu est disponible je suis ton homme


----------



## macomaniac (21 Avril 2017)

Il y a encore une question : quel est l'OS actuellement installé dans le volume *Macintosh HD* ? - «El Capitan» ou «Sierra» ?

Si c'était «Sierra» > ta sauvegarde «TimeMachine» correspondrait à cet OS. Or > après installation d'«El Capitan» dans le nouveau Fusion Drive > je me demande si l'option : "Récupérer les données d'un autre Mac" prenant en "_source_" la sauvegarde TM d'un OS plus récent > ne serait pas bloquée.


----------



## Vivid (21 Avril 2017)

la sauvegarde est sous Yosemite, sierra j'ai eu des problèmes de Bluetooth non désactivable. 
De plus j'ai installer récemment sierra et timemachine ma remis mes données sans problème, l’assistance Apple me l'avait confirmer


----------



## macomaniac (21 Avril 2017)

Alors action !

Tu démarres sur ta clé d'install > tu vas au menu _Utilitaires_ > tu lances le «Terminal» -->

*- 1°* La commande :

```
diskutil cs list
```
 va te retourner le tableau du *CoreStorage* du Fusion Drive. Tu sélectionnes l'*UUID* du *Logical Volume Group* tout en haut du tableau = *8038C707-42D4-42E4-BFF4-D7DE72C72451* et par *⌘C* tu le colles dans le presse-papier.

*- 2°* La commande (attention aux espaces !) :

```
diskutil coreStorage deleteLVG 8038C707-42D4-42E4-BFF4-D7DE72C72451
```
 (où tu colles par *⌘V* l'*UUID* du presse-papier en fin de commande) va supprimer le Fusion Drive > en remontant des volumes intitulés *Untitled* sur les partitions principales des 2 disques.

- 3° La commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 va afficher le tableau des disques avec leurs partitions.​
=> tu n'as qu'à poster ici une photo montrant cet affichage (qu'on voit bien les disques du SSD et du HDD avec leurs partitions).


----------



## Vivid (21 Avril 2017)




----------



## macomaniac (21 Avril 2017)

C'est très joli > tout ça.

*- 1° *La commande :

```
diskutil partitionDisk disk0 gpt jhfs+ UN 100%
```
 va ré-initialiser la table de partition du SSD en remontant un volume intitulé  *UN* sur la partition principale.

*- 2°* La commande :

```
diskutil partitionDisk disk1 gpt jhfs+ DEUX 2.2t jhfs+ TROIS 0b
```
 va ré-initialiser la table de partition du HDD en remontant 2 volumes --> un intitulé *DEUX* sur une partition de *2,2 To* et un autre intitulé *TROIS* sur une partition avec les *800 Go* restants.

*- 3°* La commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 va réafficher le tableau des disques.​
=> tu n'as qu'à poster une photo de cet affichage encore.


----------



## Vivid (21 Avril 2017)




----------



## macomaniac (21 Avril 2017)

Parfait.

Tu remarques que tu as récupéré une partition *EFI* de *209 Mo* en première partition de chaque disque.

*- 1° *La commande (attention aux espaces !) :

```
diskutil coreStorage createLVG FUSION disk0s2 disk1s2 disk1s3
```
 va créer un *Groupe de Volumes Logiques CoreStorage* en important un *Physical Volume* sur chacune des 3 partitions ciblées.

En retour de commande > l'*UUID* = *XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX* du nouveau *Logical Volume Group* va se trouver affichée dans la fenêtre du «Terminal». Tu sélectionnes cet *UUID* et par *⌘C* tu le colles dans le presse-papier.

*- 2°* La commande (attention aux espaces !) :

```
diskutil coreStorage createLV XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" 100%
```
(où tu colles par *⌘V* l'*UUID* = *XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX* pile à sa place) va créer les superstructures du *CoreStorage* --> une *Logical Volume Family* + un *Logical Volume* > avec un système de fichiers *jhfs+* sur le *Logical Volume* > montant un volume vide intitulé *Macintosh HD*.

*- 3°* Les 2 commandes (à passer l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```
 retourneront les tableaux des disques et celui du *CoreStorage* Fusion Drive.​
=> tu n'as qu'à poster des photos de ces 2 tableaux.


----------



## Vivid (21 Avril 2017)




----------



## macomaniac (21 Avril 2017)

La commande créatrice du *Logical Volume Group* est passée --> mais tu as dû faire une erreur de saisie pour la commande créatrice du *Logical Volume* ensuite - ce qui a invalidé la commande.

Repasse-la. C'est exactement la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage createLV AEB166AB-53FF-405F-AC9D-89D2AC169C63 jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" 100%
```
 (où tu colles le *AEB166AB-53FF-405F-AC9D-89D2AC169C63* à sa place dans la commande).

Repasse ensuite les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs lsit
```
 et reposte les photos des tableaux > que je vérifie si tout est en place.


----------



## Vivid (21 Avril 2017)

on peut reprendre demain si cela commence a te faire tard macomaniac


----------



## macomaniac (21 Avril 2017)

Ce coup-ci tu es bon. Mission accomplie.

Je te rends la main : tu n'as plus qu'à quitter le «Terminal» et activer l'option "Ré-installer OS X" a destination du volume *Macintosh HD*. Il est important que tu commences par ré-installer l'OS ainsi > pour qu'une *Recovery HD* soit recréée entre les 2 partitions du HDD de *2,2 To* et *800 Go*.

En fin d'installation > tu n'auras qu'à demander à récupérer les données de ta sauvegarde TM.


----------



## Vivid (21 Avril 2017)

merci pour tout macomaniac, c'est ton métier ?


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2017)

Vivid a dit:


> c'est ton métier ?



Certainement pas ! - si j'étais informaticien > je privilégierais moins le discours.​


----------



## Vivid (22 Avril 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Certainement pas ! - si j'étais informaticien > je privilégierais moins le discours.​


Bonjour Macomaniac,

pour te donner des nouvelles ma clef pour ré-installer le système a un problème, j'ai tenter sierra avec diskmaker mais problème -10006 toujours récurrent. Une solution consisterais a ré-installer le système via internet tu trouve l'idée bonne?

a+


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2017)

Oui > tu peux réinstaller à partir d'un démarrage par internet.

*- a)* Si tu avais précédemment installé «Sierra 10.12.4» sur ton disque > le *firmware* du Mac (l'*EFI*) a été modifié > et est désormais capable de 2 sortes de démarrage par internet :

par la combinaison de touches *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) --> l'OS le plus actuel disponible va être téléchargé et installé => ce sera donc «Sierra 10.12.4» ;
par la combinaison de touches *⌘⌥⇧R* (*cmd alt maj R*) --> l'OS d'usine du Mac sera téléchargé et installé => ça dépend donc de l'année de fabrication de ton Mac.

*- b)* Si tu n'avais pas précédemment installé la version «Sierra 10.12.4» > mais une version antérieure de «Sierra» (10.12.3 maximum) > alors :

par la combinaison de touches *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) --> l'OS d'usine du Mac sera téléchargé et installé (pas d'autre possibilité).


----------



## Vivid (22 Avril 2017)

Tout semble être revenus a la normale. Un peu refroidis pour tenter une installation de seven..
En tout cas je te dois une fière chandelle. Vraiment merci pour tout.


----------



## Locke (22 Avril 2017)

Vivid a dit:


> Un peu refroidis pour tenter une installation de seven..


La solution sans provoquer de dégâts est d'utiliser une machine virtuelle avec un logiciel comme Parallels Desktop ou VMware.


----------



## Vivid (22 Avril 2017)

Locke a dit:


> La solution sans provoquer de dégâts est d'utiliser une machine virtuelle avec un logiciel comme Parallels Desktop ou VMware.


Et en terme de performance ?


----------



## Locke (22 Avril 2017)

Vivid a dit:


> Et en terme de performance ?


Quels logiciels tu souhaites utiliser sous Windows ?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Avril 2017)

*Vivid*



Vivid a dit:


> Tout semble être revenu a la normale.



Bon : je vois que tu as réussi ta réinstallation.

Toute cette complication est venue du fait qu'il manquait les partitions *EFI* en premières partitions de tes 2 disques internes. Mais à présent que c'est réglé > et que ton Fusion Drive est reconstruit > ça n'a plus à changer dorénavant.

----------



Vivid a dit:


> Un peu refroidi pour tenter une installation de seven..



Il n'y a aucune raison pour que tu ne retentes pas une installation de W-7 en passant par l'«Asssitant BootCamp». La partition *BOOTCAMP* sera créée exactement sous la «Recovery HD» *disk0s3* du HDD > entre les 2 grosses partitions *CoreStorage*.

Si jamais l'installation ne venait pas à son terme > pas de problème (rien que des solutions) => tu le signales par un nouveau message dans ce fil > en ayant passé au préalable une commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
 dans le «Terminal» > et en postant le tableau retourné dans ton message > pour que je lise ta configuration logique.

_Hop !_ --> une petite commande pour virer la partition *BOOTCAMP* à de l'espace libre > suivie _Hop ! -->  _d'une commande de re-dimensionnement du *CoreStorage* Fusion Drive > et en moins d'une minute tu récupéreras ta configuration actuelle avec un volume *Macintosh HD* de *3,1 To*. Il n'y a plus aucune raison de se lancer dans des manœuvres compliquées.

=> Sachant que le problème est a priori réglable "en deux coups de cuillère à pot" (_Hop ! Hop ! -_






 ) > tu n'as donc pas à appréhender de retenter une installation de W-7.


----------



## Vivid (23 Avril 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Quels logiciels tu souhaites utiliser sous Windows ?


de tout et surtout par curiosité certains jeux.

J'ai installer Sierra mes problèmes précédent avec sierra on disparut (déconnexion impossible de Bluetooth).
j'ai ouvert bootcamp et j'ai eu ce message; Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré en une seule partition.











j'ai ré-installer bootcamp avec l'iso de seven, mais retour au point de départ, seven boote et j'ai la fenetre d'installation de seven mais pas de souris ou de clavier et installer ou supprimer seven via bootcamp reste en grisé


----------



## macomaniac (23 Avril 2017)

Qu'est-ce que tu veux faire alors ?


abandonner l'installation de W-7 et te contenter d'une machine virtuelle ?
ou est-ce que tu veux que je te crée une partition pour Windows par une commande > afin que tu puisses tenter d'installer Windows ?

- cela dit > si tu n'as pas de clavier ni de souris une fois démarré sur le Programme d'installation --> je ne vois pas ce que tu pourrais faire...


----------



## Locke (23 Avril 2017)

Vivid a dit:


> de tout et surtout par curiosité certains jeux.


C'est vague, parce que sous Windows 7 ça va être limité, surtout pour les jeux.

Tu n'as pas de clavier et souris filaire ? Sans cela, tu resteras bloqué avec le menu d'installation de Windows 7.


----------



## Vivid (23 Avril 2017)

non pas de machine virtuelle, faut que je trouve la solution.
oui je suis en filaire et j'ai même changer la souris et le clavier de port usb...


----------



## Vivid (23 Avril 2017)

je n'est pas vue de partition bootcamp sur mon dur et j'ai lue cette fameuse partition ne peut-être créer qu'avec bootcamp (partition) le cas du serpent qui se mort la queue


----------



## macomaniac (23 Avril 2017)

Je peux te créer cette partition quand tu veux > au format attendu > tu n'as dire quelle taille (en Go) tu veux lui attribuer.


----------



## Vivid (23 Avril 2017)

j'ai mis les drivers de chez Apple pour seven sur le dur dédie a seven, il boote correctement mais toujours ce clavier ou cette souris qui réagit pas.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Avril 2017)

Tu as bien téléchargé les pilotes via l'«Assistant BootCamp» dans le volume d'une clé USB (format *fat32* > table *MBR*) ?


----------



## Vivid (23 Avril 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je peux te créer cette partition quand tu veux > au format attendu > tu n'as dire quelle taille (en Go) tu veux lui attribuer.



Re macomaniac 
je pense que 500 go serait suffisant.


----------



## Vivid (23 Avril 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu as bien téléchargé les pilotes via l'«Assistant BootCamp» dans le volume d'une clé USB (format *fat32* > table *MBR*) ?



ms dos fat32 c'est sur... mbr je sais pas j'ai pas vue avec diskutil

et oui les drivers ont été installer avec bootcamp et même a part via le site web d'apple


----------



## macomaniac (23 Avril 2017)

*500 Go *? - bigre ! tu es drôlement gourmand pour ce W-7...

Attache ta clé à ton Mac > passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 (uniquement) > sélectionne le tableau > *⌘C* pour copier dans le presse-papier > Répondre (dans ce fil) > presse le bouton ⌹ dans la petite barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu *</> Code* > *⌘V* pour coller dans la fenêtre d'affichage.

(par ce procédé > tu ne consommeras pas trop d'espace de page)

=> je pourrai à la fois vérifier si la table de partition de la clé est correcte et te proposer une commande pour la partition *BOOTCAMP*.


----------



## Vivid (23 Avril 2017)

```
MBP-de-Pat-002:~ pat$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FUSION                  121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FUSION                  2.2 TB     disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:          Apple_CoreStorage FUSION                  800.2 GB   disk1s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +3.1 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2, ...
                                 71D25C1D-10E2-4B78-AC4E-F6A610F42894
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk3
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              500.1 GB   disk3s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Avril 2017)

Rien à dire pour la clé : OK.

Pour la partition > tu passes la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 71D25C1D-10E2-4B78-AC4E-F6A610F42894 2599g fat32 BOOTCAMP 500g free null 0b
```

(par acquit de conscience > j'ai volontairement fait créer une petite bande d'espace libre de *1 Go* en-dessous de la partition *BOOTCAMP* de *500 Go* > afin que cette partition *BOOTCAMP* soit strictement comprise dans la limite des *2,2 To* de premiers blocs gérables par une table *MBR* du HDD)

=> à complétion de la commande  > repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```
 et poste le tableau > que je vérifie si tout est en ordre.


----------



## Vivid (23 Avril 2017)

```
MBP-de-Pat-002:~ pat$ diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 71D25C1D-10E2-4B78-AC4E-F6A610F42894 2599g fat32 BOOTCAMP 500g free null 0b
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 71D25C1D-10E2-4B78-AC4E-F6A610F42894
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Shrinking Logical-Physical volume stack
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Shrinking file system
Shrinking Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 2 598 999 949 312 bytes
Shrinking Core Storage Physical Volume from 2 199 349 997 568 to 1 683 902 853 120 bytes
Shrinking Core Storage data structures
Resizing Core Storage Physical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Physical Volume to 1 683 902 853 120 bytes
Copying booter
Shrinking partition for Physical Volume and adding new partitions
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk1s8: 976321728 sectors in 15255027 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=3290552320 drv=0x80 bsec=976560128 bspf=119184 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
Finished CoreStorage operation
```


```
MBP-de-Pat-002:~ pat$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FUSION                  121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FUSION                  1.7 TB     disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s7
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                500.0 GB   disk1s8
   5:          Apple_CoreStorage FUSION                  800.2 GB   disk1s4
   6:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.6 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2, ...
                                 71D25C1D-10E2-4B78-AC4E-F6A610F42894
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk3
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              500.1 GB   disk3s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Avril 2017)

Rien à redire : l'opération s'est correctement effectuée.

Tu n'as qu'à tenter d'installer W-7 dans le volume *BOOTCAMP*. Est-ce que tu disposes d'un DVD d'install ? - si c'était le cas > il est possible de démarrer le Mac avec "_alt_" > et de choisir le disque affiché comme *Windows* pour booter (c'est l'option qui permet de démarrer le Système auxiliaire du DVD via un *BIOS* émulé par l'*EFI* - le disque affiché en parallèle comme *EFI Boot* ne doit pas être choisi > car il induit un démarrage direct par l'*EFI* > ce qui n'est pas supporté par W-7).

Dans le panneau des disques affiché par le Programme d'installation de Windows > choisir le volume *BOOTCAMP* > sélectionner (de mémoire je dirais -->) le menu des Options supplémentaires > et là presser le bouton "Formater" pour reformater la partition *BOOTCAMP* en *NTFS* > enchaîner sur l'installation.

=> tu n'as qu'à décrire ton expérimentation.


----------



## Vivid (23 Avril 2017)

déjà je peut supprimer seven ce n'est plus en griser et a l'ouverture de bootcamp je n'est plus le message

j'ai re-booter, je supprime seven (troisième option de bootcamp) ?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Avril 2017)

Je ne connais pas l'«Assistant BootCamp» --> je ne peux pas te guider dans les détails de ses options. Qu'est-ce que signifie : "supprimer seven" ? Supprimer la partition *BOOTCAMP* que je t'ai fait créer ?

Pourquoi ne pas booter directement sur le DVD de W-7 si tu le possèdes ?


----------



## Vivid (23 Avril 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je ne connais pas l'«Assistant BootCamp» --> je ne peux pas te guider dans les détails de ses options. Qu'est-ce que signifie : "supprimer seven" ? Supprimer la partition *BOOTCAMP* que je t'ai fait créer ?
> 
> Pourquoi ne pas booter directement sur le DVD de W-7 si tu le possèdes ?



parce que ce n'est qu'un iso dont se sert bootcamp pour installer en partie, seven sur mon dur externe, je visualise l'icone bootcamp sur le bureau et j'ai copier dessus les drivers minimal. Mais pas clavier disponible sur l'écran d'installation de seven.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Avril 2017)

Ah ! je comprends le procédé. Qui a l'air de bloquer, comme tu le décris.

Tu n'as pas de DVD d'install de W-7 ou tu ne peux pas t'en faire prêter un (avec n° de licence sur le boîtier) ?


----------



## Vivid (23 Avril 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ah ! je comprends le procédé. Qui a l'air de bloquer, comme tu le décris.
> 
> Tu n'as pas de DVD d'install de W-7 ou tu ne peux pas t'en faire prêter un (avec n° de licence sur le boîtier) ?



j'ai l'original de seven et j'ai comme demander 'fabriquer' un iso de celui-ci (j'ai pas de lecteur dvd). Donc il boote sur le disque dur créer avec ton iso par bootcamp, pour en suite sous seven finir d'installer seven sur la partition bootcamp.


----------



## Locke (23 Avril 2017)

Quel est le modèle de ton Mac ? Il ne me semble pas avoir vu ces informations.

Officiellement chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205016

Avec un iMac de 2011, je n'ai jamais réussi à faire l'installation de Windows 7 depuis un fichier .iso, cette option n'étant pas proposé dans le menu de Boot Camp, mais uniquement que depuis un vrai DVD.


----------



## Vivid (23 Avril 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Quel est le modèle de ton Mac ? Il ne me semble pas avoir vu ces informations.
> 
> Officiellement chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205016
> 
> Avec un iMac de 2011, je n'ai jamais réussi à faire l'installation de Windows 7 depuis un fichier .iso, cette option n'étant pas proposé dans le menu de Boot Camp, mais uniquement que depuis un vrai DVD.



iMac (Retina 5K, 27 pouces, fin 2014)


----------



## Locke (23 Avril 2017)

Vivid a dit:


> iMac (Retina 5K, 27 pouces, fin 2014)


Alors pour une installation de Windows ce sera minimum Windows 8, Windows 7 ne s'installera pas et surtout pas depuis un fichier .iso.


----------



## Vivid (23 Avril 2017)

c'est possible puisque j'y suis arriver la première fois jusqu’à l'affichage des partitions sous seven.

je vais installer la version 5 de bootcamp


----------



## Locke (23 Avril 2017)

Vivid a dit:


> c'est possible puisque j'y suis arriver la première fois jusqu’à l'affichage des partitions sous seven.


L'affichage n'est pas une installation complète et tu n'es pas le premier à qui ça arrive.


Vivid a dit:


> je vais installer la version 5 de bootcamp


Tu fais ce que tu veux, mais ça m'étonnerait beaucoup que ça marche.


----------



## Vivid (23 Avril 2017)

Locke a dit:


> L'affichage n'est pas une installation complète et tu n'es pas le premier à qui ça arrive.
> Tu fais ce que tu veux, mais ça m'étonnerait beaucoup que ça marche.


 
bien sur mais j'avais la souris, le clavier. Et bootcamp 5... faut bien tenter..

rien n'a changé, je vais soumettre le problème a Apple et je revient vous faire un topo et peut-être LA SOLUTION ! 

version seven 64 ou 32 bits idem
sur une nouvelle session recommencer l'installation rien ne change toujours pas de souris ou de clavier
je tente windaube 10 et là j'ai la souris mais arriver au formatage d'un des partitions aucune ne lui convienne..quelle chiasse...


----------



## Locke (30 Avril 2017)

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu persistes et signe à vouloir installer Windows 7 avec une version de Boot Camp qui refusera d'en faire l'installation ?

Avec ton iMac de 2014, au minimum c'est Windows 8, mais il vaut mieux installer Windows 10 qui passera du premier coup. Et Boot Camp ne supporte que le disque dur interne soit partitionné, tout comme il refusera de l'installer sur un disque dur externe.


----------



## Vivid (30 Avril 2017)

je persiste pas... je teste face a cette usine a gaz ou même chez Apple, ils sont dans les choux.
si tu ma lu je suis sous win 10.
Sauf que si je lui formate la partition bootcamp en nfts (parceque il le demande) après formatage sous win il veut pas s'installer parce que la partition et en gpt...

en bootant sur 'efi', sélection de la partition bootcamp (en partition ntfs) et message de win 10 "nous n'avons pas pu créer de partition, ni localiser une partition déjà existante . Pour plus d'informations, voir les fichiers journaux d'installation."
ou comment devenir chèvre...


----------



## macomaniac (30 Avril 2017)

*Vivid*

Est-ce que tu peux repasser une commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 dans le «Terminal» et poster ici le tableau retourné > que je revois la configuration des disques ?


----------



## Vivid (30 Avril 2017)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI NO NAME                 209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FUSION                  121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FUSION                  2.2 TB     disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data Untitled                49.3 GB    disk1s4
   5:          Apple_CoreStorage FUSION                  800.2 GB   disk1s5
   6:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s6

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +3.1 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2, ...
                                 71D25C1D-10E2-4B78-AC4E-F6A610F42894
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *7.8 GB     disk3
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              7.8 GB     disk3s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2017)

_Pfuiii !_ - il y a eu du remue-ménage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






La partition *EFI disk0s1* du SSD a changé de nom de volume : de *EFI* à *NO NAME* ;
La partition *EFI disk1s1* du HDD a carrément perdu son volume *EFI* ;
La bande *CoreStorage* du haut du HDD (*disk1s2*) a été ré-étirée à *2,2 To* ;
La partition dédiée à Windows (*disk1s4*) a été rétrécie à *49 Go*.

Passe encore (l'une après l'autre) les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil info disk1s4
sudo gpt show /dev/disk1
```


la première va retourner des informations sur l'actuelle partition *Untitled* destinée à Windows ;
la seconde > le tableau de l'affectation des blocs sur le HDD.

=> tu n'as qu'à poster encore ici ces 2 tableaux.


----------



## Vivid (1 Mai 2017)

Bonjour Macomaniac 


```
MBP-de-Pat-002:~ pat$ diskutil info disk1s4
   Device Identifier:        disk1s4
   Device Node:              /dev/disk1s4
   Whole:                    No
   Part of Whole:            disk1

   Volume Name:              Untitled
   Mounted:                  Yes
   Mount Point:              /Volumes/Untitled

   Partition Type:           Microsoft Basic Data
   File System Personality:  UFSD_NTFS
   Type (Bundle):            ufsd_NTFS
   Name (User Visible):      Windows NT Filesystem

   OS Can Be Installed:      No
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 SATA
   SMART Status:             Verified
   Disk / Partition UUID:    AE14086E-E395-44AF-B514-37D475255781

   Disk Size:                49.3 GB (49349132288 Bytes) (exactly 96385024 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:        512 Bytes

   Volume Total Space:       49.3 GB (49349128192 Bytes) (exactly 96385016 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Used Space:        222.5 MB (222543872 Bytes) (exactly 434656 512-Byte-Units) (0.5%)
   Volume Available Space:   49.1 GB (49126584320 Bytes) (exactly 95950360 512-Byte-Units) (99.5%)
   Allocation Block Size:    4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:          No
   Read-Only Volume:         No

   Device Location:          Internal
   Removable Media:          Fixed

   Solid State:              No
```


```
MBP-de-Pat-002:~ pat$ sudo gpt show /dev/disk1
Password:
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34           6        
          40      409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
      409640  4199218744      2  GPT part - 53746F72-6167-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  4199628384     1269536      3  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  4200897920    96385024      4  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  4297282944        1696        
  4297284640  1562986344      5  GPT part - 53746F72-6167-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  5860270984      262144      6  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  5860533128           7        
  5860533135          32         Sec GPT table
  5860533167           1         Sec GPT header
MBP-de-Pat-002:~ pat$
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2017)

Le type de la table de partition auxiliaire du bloc *0* du HDD est *PMBR* = *P*rotective_*MBR* --> version neutralisée de table *MBR* ne décrivant aucune partition spécifique sur le disque *1* > mais le représentant comme non-partitionné. C'est ce qu'il faut > dans la mesure où tu cherches à installer Windows-10 > OS qui boote en mode *UEFI* (par l'*EFI*) et pas en mode *Legacy* (par un *BIOS émulé*) comme Windows-7. En effet > l'*EFI* du Mac doit pouvoir aller chercher le *boot_loader* de Windows-10 dans le volume *Untitled* par la table *GPT* principale des blocs *1* > *32* - sans obstruction de la table *PMBR* secondaire.

=> au niveau tables de partition --> je ne vois rien de problématique.


Par ailleurs > le format du volume *Untitled* qui monte sur la partition *disk1s4* est *NTFS* (il y a donc eu reformatage du *FAT-32* de départ par le Programme d'installation de Windows). Sa taille est *49 Go *: ça me semble trop faible comme espace de partition.

=> comment t'y prends-tu pour tenter d'installer Windows ? - tu relances l'«Assistant BootCamp» chaque fois ?


----------



## Vivid (1 Mai 2017)

> comment t'y prends-tu pour tenter d'installer Windows ? - tu relances l'«Assistant BootCamp» chaque fois ?



oui, sauf pour la dernière partition 'bootcamp' nomé Untitled réaliser avec l’utilitaire de disque.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2017)

Est-ce que tu veux que je te passe une commande supprimant la partition *Untitled* > et récupérant son espace au *CoreStorage* du Fusion Drive > pour voir si tu peux utiliser l'«Assistant BootCamp» pour lui faire recréer complètement une partition *BOOTCAMP* > et enchaîner sur l'installation de W-10 ?


----------



## Vivid (1 Mai 2017)

je sait pas, je peut utiliser bootcamp j'ai accès au 3 options.

je refais une installation propre par bootcamp en lui demandant de supprimer l'ancienne 'installation'


```
MBP-de-Pat-002:~ pat$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FUSION                  2.2 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:          Apple_CoreStorage FUSION                  800.2 GB   disk0s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s5

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI NO NAME                 209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FUSION                  121.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +3.1 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2, ...
                                 71D25C1D-10E2-4B78-AC4E-F6A610F42894
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *7.8 GB     disk3
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              7.8 GB     disk3s1
```


après une ré-installation 'propre' je ne voit la partition bootcamp d'ailleurs il ne m'a pas demander de taille pour celle-ci..


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2017)

Pour récupérer l'espace manquant éventuel > tu passes la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 71D25C1D-10E2-4B78-AC4E-F6A610F42894 0b
```

----------

Tant que tu y es > tu peux ensuite repasser (pour toi-même) la commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 pour vérifier si actuellement ton SDD est toujours identifié en *disk1* et ton HDD en *disk0* comme dans le dernier tableau - tu le vérifies à la taille en Go = *121 Go* du SSD - ce qui doit être exact si tu n'as pas re-démarré. Si c'est bien le cas > tu peux utiliser les commandes qui suivent en copier-coller -->

- tu passes la commande combinée -->

```
diskutil mount disk1s1 ; diskutil rename disk1s1 EFI ; diskutil umount force disk1s1
```


cette commande va monter la partition *EFI* du SDD > la renommer de *NO NAME* à *EFI* > et la re-démonter.

- ensuite > la commande :

```
sudo dd if=/dev/disk1s1 of=/dev/disk0s1 bs=4096
```
(attention ! la commande est lente à s'exécuter --> ne fais rien tant que le pointeur reste collé à la marge gauche en-dessous de l'invite de commande à ton nom et tant que tu n'as pas récupéré cette dernière. Ça peut bien prendre 5 minutes ou plus en tout.

cette commande va cloner en mode blocs la partition *EFI* du SSD sur la partition *EFI* du HDD (qui a perdu son volume et qui devrait le retrouver à l'issue de cet apurement).

=> re-démarre à complétion de l'opération > puis  reposte le tableau retourné par un :

```
diskutil list
```
 histoire de voir si tout est en ordre à nouveau...

(L'absence de volume *EFI* de la partition de type *EFI* du HDD peut constituer un obstacle > car c'est un volume d'accueil pour des exécutables de démarrage)


----------



## Vivid (1 Mai 2017)

```
MBP-de-Pat-002:~ pat$ diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 71D25C1D-10E2-4B78-AC4E-F6A610F42894 0b
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 71D25C1D-10E2-4B78-AC4E-F6A610F42894
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Error: -69743: The new size must be different than the existing size
MBP-de-Pat-002:~ pat$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FUSION                  2.2 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:          Apple_CoreStorage FUSION                  800.2 GB   disk0s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s5

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI NO NAME                 209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FUSION                  121.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +3.1 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2, ...
                                 71D25C1D-10E2-4B78-AC4E-F6A610F42894
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *7.8 GB     disk3
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              7.8 GB     disk3s1

MBP-de-Pat-002:~ pat$
```

la nouvelle taille peut-être différente de la taille existante...


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2017)

Vivid a dit:


> la nouvelle taille *peut*-être différente de la taille existante...



Le message dit : « *must* » = *doit* --> il faut qu'il y ait de l'espace libre disponible pour que le *CoreStorage* puisse être élargi à une taille supérieure - ce qui n'est pas le cas. Donc tu es sûr qu'aucun espace libre invisible n'existe sur le HDD. RAS.

=> tu peux enchaîner sur les autres commandes (vérifie que le SSD est toujours identifié en *disk1*).


----------



## Vivid (1 Mai 2017)

```
MBP-de-Pat-002:~ pat$ diskutil mount disk1s1 ; diskutil rename disk1s1 EFI ; diskutil umount force disk1s1
Volume NO NAME on disk1s1 mounted
Volume on disk1s1 renamed to EFI
Volume EFI on disk1s1 force-unmounted
MBP-de-Pat-002:~ pat$ sudo dd if=/dev/disk1s1 of=/dev/disk0s1 bs=4096
Password:
51200+0 records in
51200+0 records out
209715200 bytes transferred in 2.176044 secs (96374522 bytes/sec)
MBP-de-Pat-002:~ pat$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FUSION                  2.2 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:          Apple_CoreStorage FUSION                  800.2 GB   disk0s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s5

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FUSION                  121.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +3.1 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2, ...
                                 71D25C1D-10E2-4B78-AC4E-F6A610F42894
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *7.8 GB     disk3
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              7.8 GB     disk3s1

MBP-de-Pat-002:~ pat$
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2017)

Re-démarre ton Mac > et reposte après ré-ouverture de ta session le tableau d'une nouvelle commande  *diskutil list* => un volume *EFI* devrait alors être rattaché à la partition de tête du HDD.


----------



## Vivid (1 Mai 2017)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FUSION                  121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FUSION                  2.2 TB     disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:          Apple_CoreStorage FUSION                  800.2 GB   disk1s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +3.1 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2, ...
                                 71D25C1D-10E2-4B78-AC4E-F6A610F42894
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *7.8 GB     disk3
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              7.8 GB     disk3s1

MBP-de-Pat-002:~ pat$
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2017)

Parfait ! Ta configuration logique est à nouveau sans bavures -->

```
1:             EFI EFI             209.7 MB   disk1s1
```
(tu remarqueras que d'un démarrage sur un autre > tes 2 disques peuvent permuter de n° --> à présent le HDD est *disk1* et le SDD *disk0*. Cela dépend uniquement de la vitesse d'attachement des disques au Système du Mac au démarrage. Ça ne pose aucun problème > sauf qu'il faut éventuellement tenir compte de ces variations)

Évidemment > tu peux encore retenter le coup avec l'«Assistant BootCamp» (créer partition etc.) - mais c'est un domaine à propos duquel je n'ai guère de lumières pour te seconder. Je n'ai fait qu'installer W-7 plusieurs fois à partir d'un DVD sur un Mac "Vintage" uniquement pour tester (je ne me suis absolument pas servi de «Windows») > mais je n'ai jamais essayé d'installer W-10 (mon Mac est trop ancien pour une installation directe).


----------



## Vivid (1 Mai 2017)

je vais créer une partition de 50 ou 100 Go avec l'utilitaire disque la reformater en nfts pour que l'installateur windows la reconnaisse et je teste.

non... je refait une installation bootcamp et je te re-montre le contenu du fusion drive histoire de vérifier si la partition bootcamp est installer.

bon il ne ma pas demander de dimensionner la partition... mauvais signe j’attends la fin de l'installation

de retour...

```
You have mail.
MBP-de-Pat-002:~ pat$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FUSION                  121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FUSION                  2.2 TB     disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:          Apple_CoreStorage FUSION                  800.2 GB   disk1s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +3.1 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2, ...
                                 71D25C1D-10E2-4B78-AC4E-F6A610F42894
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *7.8 GB     disk3
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              7.8 GB     disk3s1
```

forcer de constater que bootcamp n'a pas créer sa partition..
je pense qu'il va falloir que je la créer a la mano... non ?


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2017)

Alors voici la problématique (allez hop ! un petit _laïus_






 )

Dès qu'on crée sur un disque Mac une partition dans un format non-Apple (par exemple le *FAT-32*) > les ingénieurs de la  ont implémenté un automatisme tel que > la *MBR* secondaire du bloc *0* du HDD (par définition une *PMBR*) va être automatiquement convertie à un type *HMBR* = *H*ybrid_*MBR*. C'est une table qui redécrit en mode *MBR* 3 partitions (au plus) de la table *GPT* principale du même disque.

Cet automatisme logique créateur d'une *HMBR* est adapté aux vieux Windows (comme W-7) qui bootent en mode *Legacy* > mais pas au nouveau Windows (qui boote en mode *UEFI*) > car la présence d'une *HMBR* risque de faire obstruction à ce type de démarrage > en re-suscitant le mode *BIOS émulé* incompatible.

Mais il y a toujours moyen de reconvertir une *HMBR* au type *PMBR* (ce que fait normalement l'«Assistant BootCamp» en coulisses - je présume - s'il est question d'installer W-10).​
Voici ce que je te propose dans un premier temps : faisons comme si de rien n'était (de ce que je viens de rapporter dans mon _laïus_) et créons tranquillement une partition dans les *100 Go* au format préalable *FAT-32*. Tu passes la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 71D25C1D-10E2-4B78-AC4E-F6A610F42894 3t fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```

L'opération effectuée > passe les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil list
sudo gpt show /dev/disk1
```
 et poste les tableaux retournés > histoire de vérifier l'état des lieux. Ensuite > tu pourras tenter d'installer dans la nouvelle partition...


----------



## Vivid (1 Mai 2017)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FUSION                  121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FUSION                  2.1 TB     disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s7
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                114.4 GB   disk1s8
   5:          Apple_CoreStorage FUSION                  800.2 GB   disk1s4
   6:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +3.0 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2, ...
                                 71D25C1D-10E2-4B78-AC4E-F6A610F42894
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *7.8 GB     disk3
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              7.8 GB     disk3s1

MBP-de-Pat-002:~ pat$ sudo gpt show /dev/disk1
Password:
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34           6        
          40      409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
      409640  4072076656      2  GPT part - 53746F72-6167-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  4072486296     1269536      3  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  4073755832         840        
  4073756672   223526912      4  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  4297283584        1056        
  4297284640  1562986344      5  GPT part - 53746F72-6167-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  5860270984      262144      6  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  5860533128           7        
  5860533135          32         Sec GPT table
  5860533167           1         Sec GPT header
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2017)

Tiens ! non... Tu as bien une partition *BOOTCAMP* de *114 Go* en *FAT-32* > mais la *MBR* du bloc *0* est restée une *PMBR* (*P*rotective_*MBR*). Il doit y avoir eu une modification logicielle en coulisses. Quel est ton OS - déjà ?

Sinon > tu peux retenter le coup de l'installation à destination de la *BOOTCAMP*.


----------



## Vivid (1 Mai 2017)

effectivement  sierra 10.12.4

sous win elle est visible; lecteur 1 partition 4 et fait 106 Go, va falloir la formater sous win pour continuer


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mai 2017)

Je ne sais pas, *Vivid*, si tu as eu davantage de chance avec ta dernière tentative d'installation de «Windows-10».

J'interviens ici sur un point tout à fait annexe. J'ai eu l'occasion (dans l'intervalle des messages #103 > #105) de faire une petite découverte qui est la suivante -->

Avec l'OS «Sierra» manifestement > le vieux protocole mis en place par les ingénieurs de la  consistant > en contre-coup automatique de toute création d'une partition au format «Windows» (*FAT-32*, par exemple) sur le disque d'un Mac > en la conversion de la *PMBR* (*P*rotective_*MBR*) du bloc *0* au type *HMBR* (*H*ybrid_*MBR*) --> ce protocole n'a plus lieu d'être. Créer une partition dans un format «Windows» laisse intouchée la *PMBR* par défaut du bloc *0*.

Ce protocole ancien (actif jusqu'à «El Capitan» inclus) visait à favoriser le démarrage sur les antiques versions de «Windows» qui s'opéraient en mode *Legacy* = par un *BIOS_émulé* par l'*EFI* du Mac. Ce *BIOS_émulé* ne pouvait lire qu'une table de partition *MBR* (et pas *GPT*) > à condition que ladite *MBR* décrive des partitions du disque. Or la *PMBR* par défaut a pour caractéristique d'être une table "neutralisée" qui ne décrit aucune partition > mais représente le disque comme s'il était "mono-partitionné". La génération automatique d'une *HMBR* > s'accompagnait évidemment d'une mise en écho de partitions définies par la *GPT* principale > dans cette table *HMBR* (avec une limitation : pas plus de 3 partitions redécrites en écho). Ainsi > le *BIOS_émulé* pouvait lire dans la *HMBR* du bloc *0* la description _ad hoc_ d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* > et aller au volume monté sur cette partition exécuter le *boot_loader* "_old_school_" de «Windows».

La version actuelle de «Windows» = «Windows-10» ne démarre plus en mode *Legacy* > mais en mode *UEFI*. Ce qui revient à dire sur Mac que l'*EFI* n'a plus besoin d'une table *HMBR* sur le bloc *0* pour lui adresser la partition *BOOTCAMP* > mais lit la table *GPT* principale (blocs *1* > *32*) > et passe par son adressage pour aller au volume Windows exécuter le *boot_loader* "_new_age_" de type *.efi*. Je m'explique par là l'abandon dans «Sierra» du mécanisme de génération automatique d'une *HMBR* sur le bloc *0* du disque du Mac > *HMBR* ayant pour effet de susciter un *BIOS_émulé* par l'*EFI*. Càd. de contrarier le boot sur W-10 qui demande simplement la connexion : *EFI* > *GPT*.

Ce nouvel état de choses devrait (je présume) faciliter l'installation et le boot de «Windows-10» > mais inversement compliquer la tâche d'installer et de booter les anciens «Windows» comme «W-7». Car «W-7» réclame de booter en mode *Legacy* = par un *BIOS_émulé* > ce qui implique la recréation d'une *HMBR* sur le bloc *0* lui permettant d'adresser le volume «Windows». *HMBR* qui n'est plus automatiquement générée sur le bloc *0* à la création d'un format de partition de type «Windows».​
J'en viens donc à me demander si les échecs précédents de *Vivid *installer «W-7» sur son Mac dont l'OS est «Sierra» > ne proviennent pas d'un défaut de *HMBR* sur le bloc *0* > *HMBR* qui n'est plus automatiquement créée dans l'environnement de «Sierra».


----------



## Vivid (2 Mai 2017)

Bonjour les gens 
touche alt enfoncer pour démarrer sur la partition efi, j'ai formater (sous win) la partition Bootcamp et aprés avoir cliquer sur suivant, "nous n'avons pas pu créer de partition, ni localiser une partition déjà existante. Pour plus d'informations, voir les fichiers journaux d'installation." alors qu'il vient de l'accepter et de la formater 2 secondes avant...windaube...


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2017)

*Vivid*

Je sèche. Je ne vois pas sur quoi l'installateur de W-10 bloque.

Évidemment > quelqu'un de vraiment accroché au projet d'installer Windows pourrait encore tenir le raisonnement suivant -->


ton _iMac 2014_ est clairement trop récent pour que tu puisses installer W-7 => donc c'est W-10 qu'il te faut installer.

W-10 boote en mode *EFI* > utilisant la table *GPT* principale du HDD (sur une partition duquel doit s'installer W-10) => conséquence : la table *MBR* secondaire ne jouant plus aucun rôle > la vieille limitation des *2,2 To* de blocs gérés seulement est obsolète.

peut-être alors que le découpage du HDD en 2 tranches *CoreStorage* (*disk1s2* = *2,2 To* + *disk1s4* = *800 Go* - si je me place dans l'hypothèse de départ d'un HDD sans partition dédiée à Windows) > découpage uniquement justifié dans la perspective d'installer W-7 bootant en mode *Legacy* (*BIOS_émulé* par l'*EFI* > table *HMBR* du bloc *0*) > se trouve constituer _a contrario_ l'obstacle logique à l'installation de W-10.
--------------------​
De ce raisonnement théorique > se laissent déduire les conséquences pratiques suivantes :

*- 1°* re-démarrer sur le clone (mis-à-jour pour l'occasion).

*- 2°* via le «Terminal» du clone > supprimer l'actuel *CoreStorage* Fusion Drive > pour en recréer un neuf vide tel que --> le HDD serait mono-partitionné en une méga-partition de *3 To*. Il n'y aurait donc que *2* bandes *CoreStorage* associées = *disk0s2* (SSD = *120 Go*) & *disk1s2* (HDD = *3 To*).

*- 3°* rétro-cloner le clone dans le volume monté sur le *Volume Logique* unique du Fusion Drive.

*- 4°* relancer l'«Assistant BootCamp» > voir s'il accepte de créer une partition pour W-10 (non assujetti à la limite des *2,2 To* décrits par une *HMBR* > puisque bootant par l'*EFI* utilisant la *GPT* qui elle est une table sans limitation du nombre de blocs gérables) - sinon créer _a la mano_ une partition *BOOTCAMP* (sachant désormais que dans l'environnement de «Sierra» la table *PMBR* secondaire du bloc *0* n'est plus affectée par un format *FAT-32* > mais reste une *PMBR* ne contrariant pas le boot de W-10).

(cette partition cette fois-ci serait créée absolument en queue de HDD de *3 To* > exactement comme dans le cas de figure d'un HDD de *1 To*.)

*- 5°* retenter l'install de W-10 dans le volume.​
=> à toi de voir si tu veux te lancer dans cette manœuvre (le nouveau Fusion Drive serait logiquement beaucoup plus simple > la seule phase un peu longue étant l'opération de rétro-clonage du clone dans le nouveau volume monté sur le Fusion Drive).

--------------------​


----------



## Vivid (3 Mai 2017)

Bonjour Macomaniac,

quand tu parle de cloner tu ne parle pas de Time machine.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2017)

Disons si tu préfères :

*- 1° *> *2°* --> démarrer sur le clone (même pas mis à jour) pour utiliser commodément son «Terminal» et poster aisément les tableaux des partitions (pour vérifier si tout est en ordre après recréation du Fusion Drive) ;

*- 3°* récupération de la sauvegarde Time Machine (à jour) à destination du volume vide du nouveau Fusion Drive.​
[J'ai tendance à penser "clone" > parce que je j'utilise que des clones en sauvegarde > et jamais Time Machine.]


----------



## Vivid (3 Mai 2017)

si tu est disponible a partir de 17h je te posterais çà.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2017)

D'accord. À tout à l'heure.


----------



## Vivid (3 Mai 2017)




----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2017)

Je vois que tu as démarré en mode *Recovery*.

Est-ce que tu n'avais pas un clone sur lequel tu pourrais démarrer ou est-ce que je confonds avec un autre fil ?


----------



## Vivid (3 Mai 2017)

il faut que je la fabrique, parce que effacer

je peut en faire une sous el capitan !


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2017)

Sinon > est-ce que tu as toujours ta clé d'install de «Sierra» ? - si oui > tu démarres dessus > tu lances le «Terminal» > tu commences par repasser la commande :

```
diskutil cs list
```
 > ce qui te permet de sélectionner et de copier dans le presse-papier par *⌘C* l'*UUID* *AEB166AB-53FF-405F-AC9D-89D2AC169CB3* du *Logical Volume Group* (en haut de tableau).

Cela fait > tu passes la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage deleteLVG AEB166AB-53FF-405F-AC9D-89D2AC169CB3
```
 où tu colles par *⌘V* l'*UUID* en fin de commande.

L'opération finie > tu repasses un :

```
diskutil list
```
 et tu postes un cliché du tableau ici.


----------



## Vivid (3 Mai 2017)

sierra j'ai plus


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2017)

Alors tu peux tenter ce que j'ai décrit au message #119 à partir d'un démarrage en mode *Recovery* (*⌘R*).

J'ai un doute sur la possibilité de détruire le Fusion Drive à partir de ce démarrage > parce que les « *booters* » des bandes *CoreStorage* sont supprimés en même temps > et il se trouve que la *Recovery HD* du HDD (*disk1s3*) tient lieu de « *booter* » elle aussi.

=> tu verras bien : essaie et poste le tableau si ça a marché ; sinon dis si ça a échoué.


----------



## Vivid (3 Mai 2017)

la clef el capitan est terminer


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2017)

Alors tu peux démarrer dessus et procéder comme décrit précédemment.


----------



## Vivid (3 Mai 2017)




----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2017)

*- 1°* Alors tu passes les commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s4
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s5
diskutil resizeVolume disk1s2 0b
```

qui vont supprimer les partitions *3* & *4* du HDD > puis récupérer leur espace libéré à la partition n°*2*.
----------

*- 2°* Cela opéré > tu passes la commande (attention aux espaces !) :

```
diskutil coreStorage createLVG FUSION disk0s2 disk1s2
```

qui va créer les bases du nouveau Fusion Drive > en affichant en fin de tableau l'*UUID* du nouveau *Logical Volume Group* *XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX* > tu le sélectionnes et par *⌘C* tu le copies dans le presse-papier.
----------

*- 3°* Tu termines les opérations par la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage createLV XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" 100%
```
(où tu colles par *⌘V* l'*UUID* à sa place exacte dans la commande - attentions aux espaces !)

qui va créer le *Volume Logique* du Fusion Drive > formater un système de fichiers *jhfs+* > et monter un volume *Macintosh HD*.
----------

*- 4°* Il te reste à repasser (l'une après l'autre) les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```
  et à poster des clichés des 2 tableaux retournés > histoire de voir si tout est en ordre.


----------



## Vivid (3 Mai 2017)

l'ecran s'est éteint, le clavier la souris ne le fait pas s’éclairer...


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2017)

Éteins de force ton _iMac_ (pression continue sur le bouton "_Power_") > puis represse le bouton "_Power_" pour le re-démarrer > en tenant pressée la touche "_alt_" de manière à rebooter sur ta clé.

Dans le «Terminal» > passe les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```
 et poste les 2 tableaux > que je vois où tu en es.


----------



## Vivid (3 Mai 2017)




----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2017)

Donc rien ne s'est passé.

Tu peux abréger les choses ainsi -->

*- 1°* tu passes (la 2è à complétion de la 1ère) les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ HDD disk1
diskutil coreStorage createLVG FUSION disk0s2 disk1s2
```

*- 2°* puis la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage createLV XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" 100%
```
(dans laquelle tu remplace mon *XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX* par un copier-coller de l'*UUID* du *Logical Volume Group* que tu as récupéré à la fin du retour d'affichage de la commande précédente)

*- 3°* cela fait > da capo :

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```
 et tu postes les 2 tableaux.


----------



## Vivid (3 Mai 2017)

sur la dernière commande; XXXXXXX.... does not appear to be a valid Core Storage Logical volume Group UUID or name

mauvaise saisie je recommence la derniere commande

ca coince sur la dernière commande j'ai beau revérifier..


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2017)

Il ne faut pas que tu tapes mes *XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX *dans la commande > mais à la place exacte l'*UUID* qui a été affiché dans la fenêtre du «Terminal» en sortie de la commande précédente : 

```
diskutil coreStorage createLVG FUSION disk0s2 disk1s2
```

Si tu es coincé > passe tout de suite les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```
 et poste les 2 tableaux > je te dirais ce que tu dois taper exactement.


----------



## Vivid (3 Mai 2017)

c'est bon !





excuse-moi ma lenteur


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2017)

Il n'y a pas de lézard : tu as un Fusion Drive tout neuf.

À présent > voici ce que je te conseillerais de faire -->

Re-démarrer ton _iMac_ en tenant pressées les *3* touches *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) après l'écran noir et jusqu'à la . Dans la mesure où ton dernier OS était «Sierra 10.12.4» > le *Firmware* (= *EFI*) de ton Mac a été modifié > de telle sorte que la commande au clavier *⌘⌥R* lors d'un démarrage induit un démarrage par Internet > qui permet de ré-installer l'OS le plus récemment publié > soit «Sierra 10.12.4».

Tu te connectes avec ton *AppleID* > tu indiques le volume *Macintosh HD* comme destination > il te faudra attendre le temps du téléchargement de *5 Go* de ressources d'install dans ce volume > puis les *15'* (environ) d'installation. Cette _clean install_ est décisive > car elle va permettre la création d'une *Recovery HD* exactement à l'emplacement de la partition *disk1s3* du HDD actuellement occupée par le second « *booter* » du *CoreStorage* Fusion Drive (ce *booter* sera intégré à la *Recovery HD* qui en tiendra lieu).

À la fin de la _clean install_ > l'«Assistant de Migration» va te proposer de récupérer les données d'un autre Mac > indique lui à ce moment-là le volume de ta sauvegarde Time Machine > et tu récupéreras ton compte (avec ses données) > les applications tierces installées > et tous les réglages du Mac.


----------



## Vivid (3 Mai 2017)

je te remercie je finirais ceci demain.
Bonne nuit


----------



## Vivid (4 Mai 2017)

Bonsoir macomaniac 

alors ré-installation de sierra via le net, sierra installer tout est ok... il a pas voulut du bureau, installer mes données via time machine donc par la recovery il l'a installer et là ou je m'y attendez pas, il a installer les données et... yosemite ce qui pour moi me pose pas de problème, si cela n'a pas chambouler ce que l'on a realiser hier.

diskutil via el capitan bootable;


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mai 2017)

La *Recovery HD* est là où il faut > le Fusion Drive n'a pas bougé --> tout test formellement impeccable.

Je ne comprends pas bien ce qui est arrivé après la ré-installation de «Sierra» par Internet. Tu es sous quel OS actuellement ? Tu as récupéré ton compte et tes données ?


----------



## Vivid (5 Mai 2017)

Sierra a bien était installer via internet, c'est time machine qui ensuite a installer les données et.... Yosemite. Apparemment time machine installe tes données et l'os sur lequel la sauvegarde des données a était faite.  
Donc actuellement je suis sous Yosemite.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2017)

Mais je croyais que ta sauvegarde TM était celle de «Sierra 10.12.4» ? !

Alors > tu n'as plus qu'à télécharger depuis l'AppStore un installateur de «Sierra» (si tu veux retrouver cet OS) > et lancer le Programme d'installation à destination de ton volume *Macintosh HD* démarré.

=> ça te ré-installera «Sierra» en mode mise-à-niveau, sans perte de données.


----------



## Vivid (5 Mai 2017)

je croyais surtout qu'il ne sauvegarder que les données. Yosemite me convient.
Maintenant je préfère retenter une installation de win10.

Merci Macomaniac  cela fonctionne du tonnerre  
dommage que seven passe pas c'est ma seule licence.
Merci encore pour ta disponibilité et pour tout les gens que tu dépanne.


----------



## Locke (7 Mai 2017)

Vivid a dit:


> dommage que seven passe pas c'est ma seule licence.


Apple empêche l'installation de Windows 7 tout comme certaines anciennes versions de macOS dans une gamme de matériel. Je ne me souviens plus de l'année exacte ?

Juste pour information, j'ai eu l'occasion d'avoir en mains 2 PC portables différents et de faire une installation propre pour des amis. Je me suis amusé à faire un clone de leur disque dur dans un petit boîtier USB en 3.0 avec un disque dur en 5400 et un autre en 7200 tr/mn. Ces 2 PC ayant un BIOS UEFI, les 2 disques durs que j'ai installés dans ce petit boîtier pas cher sont bootables et opérationnels en connexion USB 3.0 dans mon iMac 27 de fin 2015.


----------



## Vivid (7 Mai 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Apple empêche l'installation de Windows 7 tout comme certaines anciennes versions de macOS dans une gamme de matériel. Je ne me souviens plus de l'année exacte ?
> 
> Juste pour information, j'ai eu l'occasion d'avoir en mains 2 PC portables différents et de faire une installation propre pour des amis. Je me suis amusé à faire un clone de leur disque dur dans un petit boîtier USB en 3.0 avec un disque dur en 5400 et un autre en 7200 tr/mn. Ces 2 PC ayant un BIOS UEFI, les 2 disques durs que j'ai installés dans ce petit boîtier pas cher sont bootables et opérationnels en connexion USB 3.0 dans mon iMac 27 de fin 2015.



ouh!!!! mais cela a l'air bien


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2017)

Vivid a dit:


> Merci Macomaniac  cela fonctionne du tonnerre



[In petto : enfin une bonne nouvelle... Oui mais - laquelle ?]

Tu veux dire que tu as enfin pu installer Windows-10 ? - si c'est bien le cas > j'apprécierais que tu passes les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil list
sudo gpt show /dev/disk1
```
 et que tu postes ici les 2 tableaux retournés -->

le premier > donnant la distribution des disques partitions
le second > l'attribution des blocs du HDD aux tables de partition > partitions > espaces libres

=> c'est pour bien capturer quel type de configuration valide l'installation de «Windows-10...


----------



## Vivid (8 Mai 2017)

Bonjour Macomaniac

la deuxième commande j'ai essayer plusieurs syntaxe mais toujours 'command not found'
sinon la bécane; iMac (Retina 5K, 27 pouces, fin 2014) et 16 Go de ram


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2017)

D'abord --> pour te servir d'un «Terminal» > pas besoin de démarrer en mode *Recovery* > ta session ouverte il te suffit d'aller à : _Applications_ > _Utilitaires_ et... tu trouves un «Terminal.app» ! Sers-t'en. Tu pourras poster un copier-coller dans une fenêtre de code (bouton ⌹ > sous-menu *</> Code*) au lieu de prendre un cliché.

----------

Donc tu as bien une partition *BOOTCAMP* en queue de HDD. C'est bien «Windows-10» que tu as installé ? - sans mal ? - il démarre ?

----------

Le HDD cette fois-ci est identifié comme *disk0*. Alors adapte ainsi la 2è commande (copier-coller dans la fenêtre du «Terminal») :


```
sudo /usr/sbin/gpt show /dev/disk0
```
 (après validation > une demande de *password* va s'afficher --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et valide de nouveau)

=> tu n'as qu'à poster ici ce 2è tableau.


----------



## Vivid (8 Mai 2017)

oui windaube 10, comme une lettre a la poste...
c'est quoi ces partition de quelques mégas le 17, le 14...


```
MBP-de-Pat-002:~ pat$ sudo /usr/sbin/gpt show /dev/disk0
Password:
      start       size  index  contents
          0          1         PMBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
         34          6        
         40     409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
     409640  236306352      2  GPT part - 53746F72-6167-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  236715992     262144      3  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  236978136          7        
  236978143         32         Sec GPT table
  236978175          1         Sec GPT header
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2017)

Quand tu démarres en mode *Recovery* > des dossiers-Système du *Recovery OS* (un OS allégé) sont clonés dans de minuscules *RAMDisks* créés à la volée en *RAM* pour l'occasion --> c'est l'explication des micro-disques que tu vois quand tu passes un : *diskutil list* dans le «Terminal» de l'environnement *Recovery*. Ce sont donc des disques volatiles > qui sont effacés au re-démarrage.

----------

Comme j'ai l'esprit un peu oisif aujourd'hui > je n'avais pas _illico_ saisi pourquoi la commande :

```
sudo gpt show /dev/disk1
```
 avait échoué --> c'est que dans le «Terminal» de la *Recovery* où tu l'avais passée d'abord > tu es loggé a priori dans un *shell Super_Admistrator* > comme le révèle dans l'invite de commande *-bash-3.2#* le *#* final. Par conséquent > l'utilitaire *sudo* (qui permet de passer en droits *root*) est d'emploi superflu > et a donc été retiré des ressources d'exécutables du *Recovery OS*. Ce qui explique le retour :

```
command not found
```
 (autant dire : exécutable non trouvé). Dans le «Terminal» du *Recovery OS* > la commande valide est donc :

```
gpt show /dev/disk1
```

----------

Et comme décidément j'avais l'attention vacante > je t'ai demandé de passer dans le «Terminal» de l'OS cette fois-ci (où tu es loggé dans un *shell* d'utilisateur standard par défaut comme le montre le *$* qui termine l'invite de commande *~ pat$*) la commande :

```
sudo /usr/sbin/gpt show /dev/disk0
```
 > alors qu'un :

```
sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
```
 aurait suffi (pas besoin de chemin à l'exécutable) > et de surcroît sans m'aviser qu'ayant re-démarré sur l'OS pour passer la commande > la numérotation des disques avait pu changer --> et effectivement le tableau retourné ciblant le *disk0* concerne le SSD et pas le HDD comme je le souhaitais.

Si ça ne t'ennuie pas > tu n'as qu'à passer (toujours dans le «Terminal» de l'OS) la commande :

```
sudo gpt show /dev/disk1
```
 et poster le tableau retourné => cette fois-ci j'aurai enfin la répartition des blocs du HDD


----------



## Vivid (8 Mai 2017)

merci pour tes explications.


```
MBP-de-Pat-002:~ pat$ sudo gpt show /dev/disk1
Password:
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34           6        
          40      409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
      409640  4851301696      2  GPT part - 53746F72-6167-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  4851711336     1269536      3  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  4852980872         888        
  4852981760  1007550464      4  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  5860532224         911        
  5860533135          32         Sec GPT table
  5860533167           1         Sec GPT header
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2017)

Pas de problème : la table de partition *MBR* secondaire du bloc *0* :

```
start        size  index  contents
    0           1         PMBR
```
 est bien toujours une *PMBR* (*P*rotective_*MBR*) qui ne décrit aucune partition et qui ne sert absolument pas au démarrage. Tout passe, pour «Sierra» «Yosemite» comme pour «Windows-10», par la table de partition *GPT* principale :

```
1           1         Pri GPT header
2          32         Pri GPT table
```
 occupant les *32* premiers blocs.

----------

Pour ce qui est du partitionnement > tu avais d'usine au départ un partitionnement du HDD en 2 tranches principales (*2,2 To* & *800 Go*) qui ne correspond plus qu'à la problématique d'installer un Windows-7 lorsqu'on a affaire à un _iMac_ à Fusion Drive avec un HDD de *3 To* > car W-7 boote en mode *Legacy* (par un *BIOS* émulé par l'*EFI*) > ce qui passe par la table *MBR* du bloc *0* convertie pour l'occasion en *HMBR* (*H*ybrid_*MBR* décrivant des partitions). Table *HMBR* ne pouvant gérer que *2,2 To* de blocs maximum sur un disque > d'où la nécessité de couper le HDD en 2 (logiquement) > pour que la partition *BOOTCAMP* soit créée par repartitionnement de la seule tranche des *2,2 To* > et donc n'excède pas la limite de gestion de la *HMBR* requise pour le boot de W-7.

Le problème étant que ton _iMac_ de 2014 est apparemment trop récent pour permettre encore l'installation de W-7 (sinon > le partitionnement était nickel pour cet OS). Et que manifestement > par contre > l'installation de Windows-10 (qui boote en mode *UEFI* par l'*EFI* et la *GPT* - table qui ne connaît pas de limitation de gestion de blocs sur un disque) n'est pas compatible avec un découpage du HDD en 2 partitions principales (*2,2 To* & *800 Go*) > mais requiert un mono-partitionnement (une seule partition principale de *3 To*).

=> même si tu as galéré pour décontruire / reconstruire ton Fusion Drive > et tenté en vain pas mal de fois d'installer les 2 versions de Windows > finalement il s'en tire une leçon claire concernant l'installation de W-10 (sur des _iMac_ supportant son installation directe) : en cas de Fusion Drive > avec un HDD de *3 To* > ne *pas* avoir dessus un découpage en *2* tranches (*2,2 To* & *800 Go*) > mais en *1* seule tranche principale (*3 To*).


----------



## Locke (28 Septembre 2019)

Alors un peu de lecture aux membres qui restent à la rue sous macOS Mojave et avec un Mac dont le disque dur interne possède l'option FusionDrive. Apple a fait récemment une mise à jour très importante qui est celle-ci... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT209149 ...attention je parle de la toute dernière mise à jour qui a exactement la même dénomination en 10.14.6 et qui a été diffusée quasiment en même temps que la mise à jour de Safari 13.0. On apprend dans cette mise à jour cela...


> *macOS 10.14.6*
> 
> Cette mise à jour :
> 
> ...


...c'est navrant de constater que c'est bien Apple qui n'a pas planché plus profondément sur certaines incompatibilités. Mieux vaut tard que jamais, mais quand même ! Pour ma part, n'ayant pas de Mac avec une option FusionDrive, je n'ai jamais pu tenter de comprendre pourquoi certains utilisateurs restaient à la rue.


----------

